# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Muỗi cũng phải sợ

## maketxinh

Tới tuổi trưởng thành, chị em nhà muỗi nọ chia tay nhau mỗi kẻ một  phương trời kiếm ăn. Sau một thời gian, chúng gặp lại nhau, tay bắt mặt  mừng rồi hàn huyên chuyện làm ăn.

Muỗi em hỏi muỗi chị: Dạo này sao trông chị gầy xác xơ thế?

Muỗi chị lắc đầu: Chán lắm em ạ! Vì lâu nay cặp vợ chồng nơi chị cư ngụ không... cãi nhau nữa.

- Việc họ cãi nhau thì liên quan gì đến chị? - Muỗi em ngạc nhiên.

Muỗi chị giải thích: Sao em chậm hiểu thế! Họ mà cãi nhau, anh chồng bỏ  ra ghế xa lông... ngủ thì chị mới có cơ hội "làm ăn" chứ!

Muỗi em thương hại: Hay là chị ra công viên với em đi! Ở đó có nhiều cặp  tình nhân ôm nhau chẳng biết trời đâu đất đâu nữa. Lúc đó chúng mình  tha hồ "làm ăn"...

Muỗi chị rụt vòi: Không dám đâu! Nghe nói ở đó lắm kẻ nghiện ngập lắm.  Lỡ mình chích nhầm chúng rồi đâm ghiền lây, cứ phải tìm dân nghiện mà  chích thì khổ cả một đời.

----------

